# when to add young to kit box



## okie roller (Aug 18, 2009)

At what age would you add young birds to the kit box to start training. I am talking about Rollers here. Thanks


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

When they are able to pick up their first seed and eat it. I will wean them as early as possible and start training them.


----------

